# Entwicklung Webanwendung



## nukem (12. Apr 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

ich versuche grade mein erstes Projekt auf die Beine zu stellen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mit eurer Erfahrung helfen und mir evtl. wertvolle Tipps und Tricks geben  Kurz zu mir: Ich bin 18Jahre alt und will nächstes Jahr Informatik studieren. Meine Programmierkentnnise belaufen sich auf Java(Grundkentnisse) und ein bisschen HTML,CSS,Javascript. Wie gesagt, dass ist mein erstes Projekt daher beläuft sich meine Programmiererfahrung auf null, wenn man die Übungen aus Büchern mal weglässt. 


Mein Projekt: 


Es soll eine Art To-Do-Liste\Projektmanagement-Tool werden. Diese soll als Webanwendung realisiert werden. 

Das Tool besteht aus einer Übersichtsseite mit Menüleisre auf der linken Seite. Auf dieser Seite kann man neue Listen erstellen und hat das Wichtigste im Überblick. (offene Punkte, überfällige Punkte etc.) 

Die Liste selber ist eine einfache Tabelle mit Spaltennamen wie laufendeNr; Startdatum;Enddatum;Aufgabenbeschr.;Status etc. 

Es soll noch eine Funktion geben mit der man eigene Spalten hinzufügen kann. 

Ich habe mir überlegt Java, Angular5, OracleDb und JavaServerPages zu verwenden. 

Java für das Back-End, Angular5 für das Front-End und. 

Was meint ihr? Geht dass in die richtige Richtung? Und wie würdet ihr vorgehen. Erstmal ein Klassendiagramm machen oder ist das schon mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen? 

Danke schonma


----------

